# Constant nausea & fatigue / endless nightmare



## bilgin (Jun 16, 2015)

Hi,

First of all, sorry for my bad english. It's not my native language but I'll try to explain my story as best I can.

My nightmare actually started last year. I was soaking wet due to rainy weather and diarrhea, vomiting and nausea started. Diarrhea and vomiting just lasted 3-4 days but constant nausea (specially after eating) lasted for 2 months. Had tons of blood tests & stool tests but they were all clear. After all, my doc gave me amox/ciprox and ppi for HP treatment. (my stool test for helicobacter pylori was clear but he gave me this trio treatment after all) I was fine after 14 days treatment. These antiobiotics have wide spectrum, maybe I got another infection and these drugs destroyed them, I don't know.

But this time,

I, again, got a good sousing from heavily rainy weather. Diarrhea & vomiting and nausea. The first two just lasted 3-4 days. But constant nausea is still with me. I lost 25 kilograms. Harsh nausea starts specially after eating. Sugar, even fructose triggers my nausea. I'm ok with grains but Paleo gurus like Cordain, Robb Wolf and Mark Sisson said that grains irritate gut. I rarely eat grains though. I think, I have lactose intolerance, cow products except activia yoghurt gave me harsh nausea, even before this disease/nightmare.

My other problem is extreme fatigue/tiredness all day long. Specially after eating, again. All blood tests (including HIV/AIDS) are clear. Had endoscopy and diagnosed as chronic gastritis with low inflammation, I took nexium for 3-4 months but my problem is not with my stomach methinks.

Searched & read a lot. Doubt about giardiasis/SIBO. I went to infection doc last week. She said me that it can be giardiasis but it's hard to say that, you can try and treat method if you wish and he gave me Metro (Flagyl). I started it 2 days ago for 500 mg x 2 daily.

By the way, I really made big mistakes with my nutrition last year. I didn't eat any vegg. Can lack of fiber intake cause this type of bowel problems? I'm on high fiber diet right now.

What do you guys think about my story?

I realize that, gut health is everything, all disease starts in the gut as Hippocrates said.

I'm really tired of this. I can't work for 5 months. I can't do anything.

Thank you.

Edit: Almost forgot to say that, I use Solgar multibiliion dophilius probiotics and digestive enyzmes. Maybe source of these issues are lack of digestive enzyme production of my body. Because they give me really good relief.


----------

